# Kelp4less...extreme blend...2 for 1...ends midnight (PST) + other deals



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Ends midnight (PST). Just add 2 to your cart.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=690024f00c-2-for-1-Tuesdays-extreme-blend-and-more-11-14-2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-690024f00c-75564969&mc_cid=690024f00c&mc_eid=334c28d11b

Plus there are sales (15-30%) off other products, too. (see ad below)

https://mailchi.mp/kelp4less/2-for-1-tuesdays-extreme-blend-01-28-431617?e=334c28d11b


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I didn't realize they had so many sales like this. I'll have to keep an eye out. You may post in the hot deal's thread too


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't know there was a hot deals thread around here.

Just an FYI. Although they say the sale ends at midnight, I've ordered stuff the following day in the morning. So, always check to see if the sales are still valid beyond midnight.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Ends midnight (PST). Just add 2 to your cart.
> 
> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=690024f00c-2-for-1-Tuesdays-extreme-blend-and-more-11-14-2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-690024f00c-75564969&mc_cid=690024f00c&mc_eid=334c28d11b
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up in this. I just bought 2 lbs. I've used GCF for the last 2 years. I have a spreadermate for spraying it isn't an issue. Do you typically throw a tsp per 1 gallon? Seems like a small amount.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I just starting using it at the end of fall '19 and only did one application. I used the amount recommended. They recommend applying once a week, and according to their videos they state that it's always best to apply a little over time versus a lot at once. This will be my 1st full season using Kelp4less.

Note: I've also use the GCF stuff and still have some left. I don't know if I will use it on mine or my parents lawn, but it will get used up.


----------

